# Procesador de teclado



## henry555 (Feb 16, 2010)

hola amigos tengo un controlador de tecaldo con el siguiente controlador o procesador 

c31431AE 
syncan-02 
9406MNE 
intel 1980 

deseo saber su hoja de datos muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo tambien tengo un controlador de teclado con una referencia parecida y dificilmente encontraremos el datasheet, pero lo mas seguro es que se trata de un Intel 4082 o de esa familia y de ese microcontrolador si hay informacion. Es casi cierto que el micro ya esta escrito y no se pueden reprogramar.

De que equipo lo sacaste ?. Salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 17, 2010)

Movido a documentacion y esquemas.... 

Saludos...


----------



## henry555 (Feb 18, 2010)

hola lo caque de un teclado beltron de hace unos 15 años mas o menos lo que queria saber cual es la salida de datos gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 19, 2010)

Pudiera ser un microcontrolador Intel 8049 como estos: http://www.ukcpu.net/Collection/Processors/Intel/MCS-48/8049/8049.asp
Bajate el datasheet y experimenta para confirmarlo. Saludos.


----------

